# Shipshewana Auction Friday 11/12



## JennKzoo (Sep 23, 2010)

Wondering if anyone is going? I was invited to go but not sure if I will, ha not sure I will have control :?. 
So just thought I'd see if anyone else will be there. I know the big one is in a couple of weeks but definitely can't go to that one because I'll have to work.


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

Indy and I will be because at the very least, I need a new saddle pad LOL


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

I would be, but I am stuck in dads appartment right now 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I went once, and I will never go again. It broke my heart to see the kill pen...I bawled my eyes out there, on the way home and then a few days after.

They mostly have Western stuff anyhoo, not much englishy stuff. But that was a couple of winters ago I went, I don't know what it is like now.

I remember seeing a crate of Pot Bellied Pigs sitting out in the elements so people can walk by and see them for sale - freezing. That really upset me. And a crate of Sheep Dog Puppies in the same position as the pigs.....

Stuff like that really bothers m - so I avoid that place.


----------



## JennKzoo (Sep 23, 2010)

See thats what I'm afraid of too. I have no control and with hubby just starting a new job and not to much for paychecks last week, this week and maybe next week I've already will have to tap into the savings. 
Is there tack and horses Friday?


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

We have an auction close to my place here in MD. I don't think meat buyers go there but not very positive. I rarely go there after I've seen the horse sold "As Is" with the following ad "Seasoned kid lessons horse used in all kinds of lessons. Done it all. Can't do lessons anymore, so should go." It drove me bananas........ :twisted:


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

Jenn - yes, the tack sale goes first which will give you time to walk around the sale barn. 

Here's what you will run into in the kill pens at Shipse -
1) the obviously injured horses. The last auction there was a Belgian with a NASTY facial wound. One before that was a horse with a swayback that was unlike anything I've ever seen.
2) wild untrained horses
3) horses that are perfectly fine but the owners don't want to pay the extra money to send them through the ring. There was a gorgeous black Perch, an Appy colt, several Belgians, etc that were ran through the kill pens but seemed to be just fine

The horses will come in clear up until the horse auction part starts. It is usually slow in the mornings but picks up. I'm not sure how the prices will run this time but back in August, beautiful barrel horses were selling for $200. The auction 2 weeks ago, they were selling for $500. It will be interesting to see how it goes Friday.


----------



## JennKzoo (Sep 23, 2010)

Ok, Hubby said he will be home tomorrow and Friday (the life a truck driver, boo hoo) and that he'd like to go too. So, I think we might go. Shipshe is on Eastern time now right? 
Maybe I'll get to see you guys there, I'd tell you to look for someone with a black jacket and a semi on the back with the name Van Eerden above it, I'll probably have that on for awhile.


----------



## JennKzoo (Sep 23, 2010)

Amarea, what time does the horses usually start? I have to be home by 2:30 and its an hour away, darn school let the kids out to early .


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

The time totally varies. We have been out of there both times by 1:30 and that is with watching ALL of the horses run through. The time that the horses start totally depends on how much tack they are auctioning first. The kill pen horses have tended to go around 10:30ish. Like I said too... Don't let the fact they are in the kill pens TOTALLY deter you. Sometimes people are just cheap and don't want to pay the fee to run them through. 

And yes, we are on Eastern time. I will likely wear a black hoodie that says "Masters of Cosmetology" on the back!


----------



## JennKzoo (Sep 23, 2010)

Amarea and Indy, Hubby and I decided to go. I will have on a pink hoodie with Michigan on the front or a perrwinkle tshirt or/and my black Van Eerden jacket. Hope to see/meet you guys there. Drive safe.
Jenn


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

I'll be wearing my Masters hoodie with a purple tank top under it. Not sure about Indy. She's taller with long blonde hair, I'm short with brown and blonde hair. We will both have our sons with us too! Shouldn't be hard to miss!


----------



## JennKzoo (Sep 23, 2010)

ok looking for you guys. I've got shoulder length CURLY hair. Hubby has a wrestling shirt on.


----------



## poultrygirl (Sep 11, 2010)

Could you guys let us know what you find at this auction? I'm interested in going to the black friday one in a couple weeks, and it would be great to kind of have an idea what prices/breeds/etc are typically coming through there this november (sorry if none of that makes any sense. I haven't had my caffeine yet. *searches for bottle of dr pepper in backpack*. lol)


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Dont worry! You guys should be able to find eachother just fine! After all, you will be the majority of the none Amish 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JennKzoo (Sep 23, 2010)

I got to meet Indy and Amarea LOL and I got to see their new horses. Very nice buys too. It was great to meet you guys and I so appreciated it when you came and found me to show me your horses.
The prices for the riding horses (not kill pen I didn't see those horses, but Indy and Amarea got theirs from there) were around $300 average and several people wouldn't sell theirs either. The Amish were going for the Standardbreds and race horses, it was very difficult to understand the auctioneer, the speakers were loud and thats the first time I have been there.
They are planning a HUGE turnout for Black Friday.


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

It was great to meet you too!

We bought ours from the kill pen and the average kill pen price was $100 for the non-draft horses. The drafts were going in the $500 range. 

Poultry, I know you are looking for an Arabian and I will be honest. The last 3 auctions I've been to, there has been one Arab at each auction. They have all been white. They have all also been around 20 years of age with the exception of the one at the last auction that was too wild to even handle.

Based on the going prices at the recent auctions, I wouldn't expect to spend any less than $500 for what you are looking at unless you buy from the kill pens.

As far as breeds, there were a lot of QH's, a couple TWH's, some Appy's and there are always drafts there.


----------



## poultrygirl (Sep 11, 2010)

Amarea said:


> We bought ours from the kill pen and the average kill pen price was $100 for the non-draft horses. The drafts were going in the $500 range.
> 
> Poultry, I know you are looking for an Arabian and I will be honest. The last 3 auctions I've been to, there has been one Arab at each auction. They have all been white. They have all also been around 20 years of age with the exception of the one at the last auction that was too wild to even handle.
> 
> ...


Thank you for keeping an eye out  I feel like if Im in the Midwest, I definitely want to come check it out and see what's there. And i also feel like, with my luck, if i dont go, exactly what ive been wanting will be there. So it's better to go and see. And 500+? Sounds like from waht I've been reading of prices over the last couple years, prices are looking up in shipshewana. 
And I'm curious..what did you two get out of the kill pen? :shock:


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

An Appy cross and a Molly Mule


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

It just breaks my heart to know so many good horses go through those kill pens...*sigh*

Good for you Amarea for rescuing those two lovelies! The Appy is gorgeous!


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

Indy snagged Lola (the mule) for $25! Much better than her going to the kill buyers! I did feel bad tho as the buddy to my Appy was sold to the kill buyers and it about killed Karma... Poor baby =[


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Congrats on the new horse Amanda. It's really pretty!


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

Thanks Amanda =)

BTW - did anyone ever tell you your hubby looks like Bill Engvall? Hehe...


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Man, I wish I went to of been able to of met you guys. 

The story about the Appy's buddy....I'm sorry, but that just chokes me up greatly. I would of bought the buddy just for her to have and I'd of given him to you to keep. I'm so saddened now.....


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

What happened?


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

It was a younger horse (probably 4 or 5) and kill pen sales were really low today so her buddy went for $30 to the kill buyer. She started to panic and got herself all worked up. She's started to bond with Lola so that's good!


----------



## poultrygirl (Sep 11, 2010)

They're beautiful! Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Jen, it was great meeting you! Did you have fun? Was it at least a learning experience? heehee

MIE, it's a rough place. I mean, they HAVE really cleaned it up a lot over the last 5 or 6 years, so depending on how long it's been since you were there, a lot might have changed. They do keep it as clean as possible given the circumstances, but you still very much wade among the horses at your own risk. Back when I first started going, the few brave souls would jump in the kill pens to handle the horses in there. Anymore, there are so many killpen horses they pack them in like sardines, and I haven't seen anyone DARE to jump in the kill pens in a long, long time. If you can climb the fence and hang on it to check a mouth or two you are doing good. 

That being said though, like I mentioned, they have been trying to make an effort to clean the place up. There were a couple times this summer that a lady had a couple cattle dog pups in a crate, for sale, but I'm pretty sure it was the same lady both times, and she did have the crate in the shade with water and food for the babies in there, and she stayed with them. I've never seen any other animals aside from the horses out there (usually there are some livestock in the way back left over from the Wednesday sale)

But killpens are still killpens. I try to harden myself against it as much as possible, especially as there are usually some pretty gross wounds in there - eyeballs hanging out seems especially common, gruesome though it may be and I just try not to look. The horses beat the crap out of each other in there, and sustaining injuries while there is probably far more likely than sustaining injuries in travel on the way there etc. There are the desperately sad seniors - those are the ones that choke me up the most. 20 something, skin and bone old guys - usually amish standies - that probably gave their heart and soul for a lot of years. It's hard not to buy all of them up. But I don't know if all auctions are run the same, I've only ever been to Shipsy and Strawtown. At these auctions, the seller pays commission in the saddle barn (horses that actually get run through the block in the main auction), but the buyer pays commission in the kill pens (aka "loose pens" - these horses don't get run through the block, you literally stand in a crowd in the aisleway as the horses are run past, try not to get kicked, and bid before the main auction starts). So a lot of people that are getting rid of their horses because they can't afford them anymore, have little choice but to run through the killpens. It's very, very sad.

Another thing Shipsy seems to be getting on top of is they are taking a lot more care with the technicalities than they have in the past, or than they do at Strawtown as well. Every horse must have a coggins, if they don't have a current one, there is a vet on hand to do them as the horses are brought in. They also keep on top of any reported stolen horses - while running horses through the killpen today they actually called one back to check a tattoo, as it matched the description of one recently stolen (wasn't the same horse, in the end, sadly.) They guy even rubbed his hand vigorously across the horse's neck in case a brand was dyed.


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

All the babies in the pens was really rough to see today =[ I hadn't seen that at any of the past ones...


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

That's for sure, Amarea. That was really sad too. 

There were probably a few dozen babies under the age of 1 in the killpens today. Never seen that many youngsters in there before. A handful of them sold for about 10 bucks, the rest actually didn't get a single bid and were ran to the back as no sales.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

They were probobly terrified to no end.....gosh.....the others who weren't so fortunate to get passed to the back..............

Ok...I can't come back to this thread......it's really making me very upset. It enrages me to no end......to know that these animals who had no choice to be born, end up in this situation.

The irrisponsibility of Humans makes me sick to my stomache.....I can't come back in here to read this depressing stuff.


----------



## JennKzoo (Sep 23, 2010)

Indy, yes it was a very fun and good learning experience. Both of your horses look good in the pictures and Amanda's doesn't look so freaked out either, much calmer. Be sure to keep us updated on how they are doing.
I was a little surprised by the prices considering Craigslist is so full of horses under $500 and I would think you could just go get one that you could actually test ride and meet the owners of the horses and learn more by just looking around. But, I also did not look in the kill pens and I know you guys got yours a lot cheaper. 
I was really shocked at the auction arena and that people stand IN the arena while all the horses are brought in and there is hardly enough room for the horse to move around let alone if one would freak out and start kicking or rearing or just smash someone into the gates. 
Poultry, I will be honest with you as well. I think if you start looking on CL, the different equine sales list around Ohio, Indiana, Michigan, Pennsylvania or whatever states you are around. You would have a lot better luck than down there at Shipshy. Besides I was talking to a girl that goes every week to the auction and every year to Black Friday and she said its so jammed packed in the auction area (its not that big) and if you even want to sit you will have to be there by 7am.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

MIE, I totally understand where you are coming from, and I respect your decision. It's just not the one I make. My view is the kill auctions aren't going to be stopped, so you can avoid it or try to do something about it. 

Jen, the past couple have been relatively higher prices. I've seen some where horses sell in the main ring for as low as 40-50 bucks. I've seen some where they sell as high as 2-3000 range. I have a feeling these last couple sales before the big black friday sale are probably more heavily attended and the prices are resultingly higher. It really is huge. It's been a few years since I was at the black friday sale, but the last one I went to they were still selling horses at midnight. Usually, the amish driving horses actually seem to be some of the highest selling horses. But I guess that makes sense, it's kind of a big investment for them, like buying a car for us. I've seen people get kicked, fallen on, etc in the ring, yet they all still stand down there. I've never really understood why. You can bid just as well from the benches.


----------



## JennKzoo (Sep 23, 2010)

I agree with you on everything you said. I suppose once you've gone to several auctions its easier to know whats going on and what to look for. And I do think that with the Amish there and the fact that they are looking for different types of horses than we are kind of makes prices a little different. 
And of course it helps when you know how to really judge a horse and know what to look for.
The tack auction went on for so long we had to leave before we could see all the riding horses, I didn't get to see what the big chestnut mare I liked went for.


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

Hey Poultry - just a bit more info...

I'm not sure how old you are, but you have to be over 18 to get a bidding number. They accept check, cash and credit card for payment. There is a 5% fee if you use a credit card. Sales tax in Indiana is 7% so you will need to add that to your purchase as well. 

Also, you won't have Coggins paperwork on the horse. A Coggins test is run on all horses but it will take several weeks for you to get the papers in the mail. You can't legally cross state lines out of Indiana without the paperwork so you would have to find a place to quarantine your horse in Indiana until you can have another one done. No legitimate hauler will transport without a Coggins either. It's also a good idea to quarantine them anyways because you never know what they could pick up at the auction.

I know you truly have your heart set on coming to this sale but I still agree with Joe that I really think you should search the Craigslists around where you are going because there you can at least ride the horses and be able to know their history (vet, farrier, etc). You can likely spend just the same on a horse from Craigslist or Dreamhorse.com and be in a much better position both for transportation across state lines and just in general.


----------



## poultrygirl (Sep 11, 2010)

Amarea said:


> Hey Poultry - just a bit more info...
> 
> I'm not sure how old you are, but you have to be over 18 to get a bidding number. They accept check, cash and credit card for payment. There is a 5% fee if you use a credit card. Sales tax in Indiana is 7% so you will need to add that to your purchase as well. *I figured that. lol. Yes, I'm well over 18 and can provide credit card information or pay in cash.*
> 
> ...


*This kind of makes me laugh. If I'd had any luck on my daily searches on craigslist (or equinehits, or dreamhorse, or equine.com) I wouldnt be considering going to an auction so far from home.:lol:*


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

> *That does suprise me. In AZ the auction I used to go to all out of state horses had to have coggins paperwork (a trader from wyoming liked to bring stuff down), so I guess I assumed any horses coming from outside of the immeadiate Indiana area would have coggins in order to be transported to sale?*
> ​


Nope. You have to think, most of these horses are not that well cared for. Most are lacking in vet and farrier care. Many don't even know about a Coggins test. Shipshewana doesn't care how you get them there, but if you don't provide the Coggins paperwork when you bring them in, they make the seller pay to have one done by the vet that is there. When I bought Rain, there were maybe 100 horses there that day (give or take). It took me 2-3 WEEKS to get their Coggins paperwork. The people that haul there without one that are from out of state do so at their own risk. But *no* interstate hauler that does this professionally will take the horse out of Indiana without a Coggins. It's too risky. 

I just want to make sure you are looking at the complete picture. You may be having bad luck with Craigslist in YOUR area but what about the area that you will be staying in? Also, can I ask why Shipshewana? There are many other auctions in between where you are staying and here. I'm just curious...


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Poultrygirl, I'm all for you coming out to the sale. The more horses we can get out of there the better. But like Amarea said, if you really have your heart set on an arab, don't expect a lot. Though there will likely be more at the black friday sale. There was one arab yesterday, and maybe 3 half arabs. Papered horses at this sale are at most, maybe 10% of the total. Just so you know. Most everything there will be grade, lost papers, or just being sold without papers. Just a heads up, if you are looking for a show pony. Again though, the black friday sale may be a different story.

Now it would be worth your time, as Amarea also mentioned to keep in mind the coggins results can be slow coming from the auction house. If you do end up getting a horse there, would probably be worth your time to go ahead and have a different vet go ahead and pull a second coggins, give vaccs etc so you don't have to pay board and wait so long to transport. But like Amarea said, it's ALWAYS a good idea to QT the horse for a minimum of 10 days before exposing them to your own horses anyways.


----------



## Remi (Sep 9, 2010)

My poor guy came from Strawtown. He was a mess but is slowly coming back.

You can see him in my profile, the paint named Bravo.


----------



## poultrygirl (Sep 11, 2010)

Indyhorse said:


> Poultrygirl, I'm all for you coming out to the sale. The more horses we can get out of there the better. But like Amarea said, if you really have your heart set on an arab, don't expect a lot. Though there will likely be more at the black friday sale. There was one arab yesterday, and maybe 3 half arabs. Papered horses at this sale are at most, maybe 10% of the total. Just so you know. Most everything there will be grade, lost papers, or just being sold without papers. Just a heads up, if you are looking for a show pony. Again though, the black friday sale may be a different story.
> *I want an arab, but if there's something different that seems a better fit, I wouldn't turn it away. *
> Now it would be worth your time, as Amarea also mentioned to keep in mind the coggins results can be slow coming from the auction house. If you do end up getting a horse there, would probably be worth your time to go ahead and have a different vet go ahead and pull a second coggins, give vaccs etc so you don't have to pay board and wait so long to transport. But like Amarea said, it's ALWAYS a good idea to QT the horse for a minimum of 10 days before exposing them to your own horses anyways.


 *Agreed. It sounds like if I got something fron Shipshe it would be limited to horses from out of state that already had coggins paperwork. Because boarding a couple weeks gets pricey.*
* I have no clue if there will be something I want to bid on there. I'm honestly not sure why I so badly want to go. I can't really explain it..But have you ever got this feeling like you knew you were supposed to go to something? It's like something's pulling at me to go. *
* I honestly don't think I'll buy anything there, but it's always better to go intending just to look, and be prepared incase you buy ya know?*
* It's a lot ot think about and plan and strategize (maybe I'm just actively procrastinatin and keeping my mind of of classes. :wink*


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

poultrygirl said:


> *Agreed. It sounds like if I got something fron Shipshe it would be limited to horses from out of state that already had coggins paperwork. Because boarding a couple weeks gets pricey.*


There's no way you'll be able to know this. All paperwork is given to the office when they are unloaded off the trailer. Unless the owner is standing there with their horse, you will have no way to know if they have a Coggins. Also, the chance of you getting a Coggins the day of the auction is slim at very best. 

I haven't intended to be mean or snarky about you buying from Shipse but I am looking at what you are intending to do with the horse and it really just doesn't seem very feasible. Like Indy said, you should have a quarantine period of a minimum of 10 days before exposing the horse to other horses to make sure there aren't any illnesses, etc that can be spread. Unless you have a hauler that is a personal friend and doing this as a favor, your horse will be hauled with other horses and they will not haul an unvaccinated horse with no Coggins.

There are far more options that would be much more feasible for your situation as opposed to the auction. I honestly don't even recommend coming on Black Friday if you just want to look. Black Friday is the WORST day to come because you will be fighting INSANE crowds and dealing with a minimum of 3 sale rings in addition to TONS of trailers, etc. It just really isn't a good idea in my personal opinion. Also, if you do get one that day, have you figured out transportation from the auction to your quarantine location? This isn't something to wait on.


----------



## JennKzoo (Sep 23, 2010)

Poultry, Friday was my first time there and its really not a huge place so it was already crowded feeling to me, I can't imagine what it will be like there on Black Friday. But it was confusing for us, I only knew what was going on because I started talking to a girl that has been going since she was 3 and Indy and Amarea were there too. 
Shipsy is also a tourist town and the crowds that weekend alone are going to be outrageous. 
Please really take into consideration what we are saying, we know you have your hopes up and a "feeling" but I don't really think you have any idea what you are getting yourself into. 
like I said earlier, start combing the area where you will be at for horses for sale, at least then you will be able to test them out. I have a friend near Kalamazoo that is desperately trying to sell her Appy, she is moving in 3 weeks to Iowa and needs to move sell her ASAP. Very nice mare 16 yrs old, great trail horse, UTD on everything, she is a little buddy sour so would need some work on that. But currently she's asking $500 but is very desperate to sell her before she moves. Go to this forum I posted about her there. Don't look at the price/lease thing, like I said she's asking $500. I took her on a trail ride and she was very good. 
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/what-do-you-think-her-appy-68325/


----------



## poultrygirl (Sep 11, 2010)

It doesn't matter. My travel plans have been cancelled. I'll be in the great state of arizona for thanksgiving holiday. So much for a short vacation or attending an auction.
I've contacted a girl about a mare on one of the in state craigslists, but she's a five hour drive, and I cant seem to find a way to get there. The mare was raised up here, until the flooding this summer, and then moved down there. Nice looking mare, well trained and good blood lines. 
Another person found me, and their horse is pretty much everything I could want. But, again, several hour drive each way, and she needs her horse gone before the 1st due to board being past due. She's only asking 1000 and again, a horse that doesn't seem to have anything wrong (but we all no nothing is what it seems in the horse world. lol) And she has a lady coming from utah to look at her this next weekend. So it's kind of a lose-lose situation: if she's worth buying utah lady will buy her, and if she doesn't, then there's something wrong. 
It's hopeless. 
Someone in town as a arab they want 5 thousand for, and even though i obviously no chance in hell can afford that, she said I can come ride her if I want. I thought that was nice. 
I've ridden my sister's lack luster paint. but it's not the same. It makes me mad my father can get in his airplane and fly the 11 year old all over the state looking at horses, yet apparently I don't merit even one ride to tucson 
I;m frustrated and tired. School sucks, and the snow isnt going to help my mood here this week! Please, semester end soon!


----------



## horsetime (Nov 23, 2010)

Amarea, since it sounds like you have experiance with going to Shipse could you possibly answer some ? for me. We are thinking of going to the Black Friday sale, we do have some experiance with auctions..just not this one. What are our chances of finding registered AQHA/APHA stock for resale? How much trouble are we going to have with this? Do they even have the papers..it sounds like the office doesn't give the coggins to seller..do they give the papers? Any info would be wonderful. You could email me at [email protected] Thanks Marcie


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

Hi Marcie!

Your chances are good I would say but I have noticed that the papered horses do tend to go higher than the ones that are not papered. This is NOT always the case though. At the 10/22 auction there was a cute little black mare who went for $475. A Palomino mare went for $1100. Both papered.

Also, if the horse DOES have a current Coggins that is provided by the seller, you WILL get it. It's just few and far between that actually do have them.

This will be my first Black Friday sale as well so I am honestly not sure what all will be there but I would say you have a fair chance at finding what you are looking for!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Horsetime, I'm not amarea but I can answer your question. :lol:

There are usually only a few registered stock at the weekly sales at Shipsy, but Black Friday is a different story. They expect enough registered stock to run them a separate ring, so I's day your chances of finding what you are looking for far better than your standard auction.

If you have never been there, first thing you will want to do is go into the main office and register to bid and get issued a number. This number is good for a year so you can use it on any later sales as well.

It's going to be very crowded, so your best bet is to arrive very early (like at least 8 am, perhaps earlier for black friday). I tend to like to watch the horses being unloaded when possible, you can tell a bit about a horse when they are being unloaded and how they are handled.

If your horse comes with a current coggins, it will be available on the day. If it has coggins pulled after reaching the auction grounds, you will get the results by mail in a week or two, sometimes longer. I always recommend for those purchasing a horse and planning to transport them out of state, it's a good idea to have an appointment made with a local vet to go ahead and pull a second coggins privately so you don't have to wait as long on the results before traveling out of state. Always good to plan for a general health check after purchase on an auction horse anyways.

Registration papers, when the horses are sold at auction, are handed to the buyer at time of purchase, so you will have those in hand.


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

^^^She's way more knowledgeable than me LOL  Everything I know I've learned from her so ignore my post and just read hers LOL!


----------



## horsetime (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks guys, we may try it


----------

